
Coding is not ‘fun’, it’s technically and ethically complex - fouc
https://aeon.co/ideas/coding-is-not-fun-it-s-technically-and-ethically-complex
======
fouc
The article is a bit short for the subjects that it touches on.

\- Coding as fun

\- Coding as engineering discipline & social responsibility

\- Coding as a mark of citizenship

The article says "coding is not fun" then touches on the other two subjects.
But I would say they're all true or worthy of thinking about. Especially the
engineering side of things, that's something I occasionally wonder about.

Can anyone recommend some books or articles that go deeper in to these
subjects?

